# Spreaders



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

Where do you buy spreaders? Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

roys bait and tackle in corpus has them, as well as Port Aransas oufitters, if you're around this area....
snookered


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

http://tacomarine.com/item--Kite-Fishing-Rod-Cluster--F31-0770.html


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

The set we fishes were made at Angels Marine. I just called me back and I ordered a set.


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

Ordered a set from Angel


----------

